# price range



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

My price range is basically as low as i can keep it. There is so much used equipment out there that i know has alot of good hours left in them but there is always the risk to worry about. Leasing new equipment is nice because you get a break at tax time, but these pieces always require full coverage and of course cost alot up front until tax time. But you cant beat the reliability. Im lucky in that for this season i will be using a skid steer in the yard the majority of the time and dont have to rely on it for large landscaping jobs (yet). This way i have a bit of leeway because over the years myself and my crew haven't been a stranger to the shovel and the pitch. However, it is this close relationship with these tools that i would like to abandoned for a higher level of ease and time efficiency!


----------



## 9FT.PILES (Dec 28, 2000)

*WHY STEER SOMEONE ELSES HEARTACHE?*

YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY,"YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR".


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

This is very true. Its good not to buy other peoples problems rather to start fresh and create your own.


----------

